# Change capture time with Capture One



## jaayres20 (Oct 13, 2016)

I have recently changed over from Lightroom to Capture One. I am still getting used to Capture One but I have it figured out enough to use it for my wedding work. However, one thing I really miss is the ability to change capture times for different cameras. For one of my weddings I used Photomechanic to change the capture time before I imported images into capture one and it worked fine. The next wedding, for some reason, the times did not change and they are a mess in capture one. Unfortunately, I did not get this figured out until I had already gotten to the ceremony. 

Is there anyway to change the capture time of a camera in Capture One? I feel like this should be a feature they can fit in somewhere for the convenience of photographers using multiple cameras.


----------



## markphoto (Apr 10, 2018)

Ever get an answer for your question? I'm dealing with the same issue currently since switching to Capture One.


----------

